

Ask HN: What's the best way to get search engine traffic? - visualm

I don't want to become a spammer.
======
spooneybarger
easiest but most expensive: buy tons of banner ads that get people to search
to find out more about your product.

hardest but least expensive: get people talking about your product so that
others start searching to get more info about it.

